# Nfl 2010



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Any nfl fans out there any predictions or any comments about the nfl in 2010?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

wow nobody?!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

The Bills are going all the way


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

TBemba said:


> The Bills are going all the way


Lmao! yes they are! 

Bills for super bowl!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

yes jim kelly is going to make a come back


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Bills finally won a game LOL!


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, but I am sad because I am a Lions fan. You can't imagine how it makes me feel to have my team lose to the Bills. I think I need some medication.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

waj8 said:


> Yes, but I am sad because I am a Lions fan. You can't imagine how it makes me feel to have my team lose to the Bills. I think I need some medication.


i guess but your starting qb was down...also i love the lions defensive line rookie ndumanikn Suh


----------

